# I am not a badge of honour



## rdabpenman (Nov 4, 2014)

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/IamNotABadgeofHounor.jpg

I am not a badge of honour,
I am not a racist smear,
I am not a fashion statement,
To be worn but once a year,
I am not glorification
Of conflict or of war.
I am not a paper ornament
A token,
I am more.

I am a loving memory,
Of a father or a son,
A permanent reminder
Of each and every one.

I am paper or enamel
I'm old or shining new,
I'm a way of saying thank you,
To every one of you.

I am a simple poppy
A Reminder to you all,
That courage faith and honour,
Will stand where heroes fall.

Paul Hunter 2014

Written by Paul Hunter of Newcastle, England.
Designed by Tony Arts of London, Ontario, Canada

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## ButchC (Nov 4, 2014)

Very nice, Les. I remember from my time stationed up north that many of my Canadian military friends, and indeed most Canadians wore the poppy with pride and reverence.

Most Americans are unaware of the significance of the poppy. Could you provide some insight, from a Canadian's point of view?

Thank you,

Butch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 4, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Very nice, Les. I remember from my time stationed up north that many of my Canadian military friends, and indeed most Canadians wore the poppy with pride and reverence.
> 
> Most Americans are unaware of the significance of the poppy. Could you provide some insight, from a Canadian's point of view?
> 
> ...



Here you go.
http://www.greatwar.co.uk/article/remembrance-poppy.htm

Les


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 5, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.greatwar.co.uk/article/remembrance-poppy.htm
> 
> Les


Interesting read Les and goes into great detail. We had to memorize the poem (Flanders Field) in Ms. Dewberry's class in the 6th grade (probably be against the law to bring it up these days). It was either the American Legion or it may have been the VFW (or both) but the poppies were always there. Seems it was on Memorial day but it may have been on Veterans day instead.
I don't think I have seen any for quite a few years.


----------

